# Black vs Red Flourite



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry if this question has been beaten to death (I'm new to this site so forgive me)...but any advantages of black vs red flourite? The only thing the LFS owner told me was that black doesn't seem to cloud the water as much as red when initially added into the tank, otherwise they're equal I was told. 

Can anyone confirm this? And whether there are any other differences??


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

i dont think theres any difference.
just more of a personal preference


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

The only diff i see is i really like the black sand look. As far as nutrient value they are pretty much the same.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

red contains more iron...

16000mg/kg in the red vs 4000mg/kg for the black, so almost 4x less..

checkout sechem's website, all the info is on there...


----------



## Eric Thibodeau (Oct 2, 2010)

I read somewhere that Black contain much less Nutrients than RED but when you put some Nutrients in your Tank , Black will Absorbed it nicely, and thats good for plants.

_____________________________________
Eric


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow sorry I should have researched it a little more what I based it off of was growth that I saw. That's a big difference.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't think the differences in the nutrient contents between the two are significant in terms of actual plant needs and growth, personally.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

IME the black Flourite is less dusty than the red (regular) one. It also seems to me that the black one is more consistent in size (could be different from bag to bag) and a tad sharper/more abrasive than the regular.

These differences are small though, the biggest one is obviously the color. :icon_wink


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

i have used both, black sand gives natural look and looks better to my eyes. black sand is also good for bottom dweller fishes, as they like to dig around and stuff.

the red gravel looking Flourite was turning white in color after 6-7 months later, seems like it was looking its nutrients and colors.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

It should be absorbing nutrients from the water I would think. Most of us dose iron and other traces anyway, so I wouldn't worry about nutrients. Flourite is basically an inert substrate with a high CEC.


----------

